# DRUMDUMs place



## NCsharker (Sep 10, 2008)

hey guys i dont know if anyone here has ever stayed at drumdums place in frisco nc but let me just say top notch service. this place is GREAT!!! prise is good rooms are amazing. and it is practicly on the point. i would recamend enyone looking to go to the outer banks to give him a call and dont stay anywere elce.


jason


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes i would totally agree with all that.The only place I stay when I go.Thanks Kenny & Jody & Tater!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I stayed there last year and it was perfect. Decent size, great prize and very clean. Perfect locale.

In fact, I will be down there again this coming Tuesday through Saturday. I heard the bite is picking up.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Kenny's place is by far and easily the cleanest lodging available. It is also economical and the friendliest as well. I would definately reccomend staying there, unless its a time I want to be there


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Absolutely*

The best!  Where else can you stay and get fishing advice too?! :beer:


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

*Well.....*

I just reserved a room with Jody last week and I can’t wait to go down and check it out for myself.
I know I will enjoy it as much as you all have.
I’ll be staying there during the Frank & Fran’s Tournament.:fishing:


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

the place and hospitality is terrific. I need to go visit again.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep, what they said.....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Just don't try to get room two for the striper tourney. That is where the good JUJU is...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Cdog said:


> Just don't try to get room two for the striper tourney. That is where the good JUJU is...



Is that where it is. My son and his girlfriend are in that room the first weekend in Oct. and me and the wife are in 3


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> I stayed there last year and it was perfect. Decent size, great prize and very clean. Perfect locale.
> 
> In fact, I will be down there again this coming Tuesday through Saturday. I heard the bite is picking up.


 No doubt "bite is picking up",and I'm sorry you had to cancel..This morning as I type on this puter this ner's shaking the house about like a class 1 hurricane... I'm waiting for daylight to make sure I can make it through Pea Island at low tide to go to work.. Jody and I don't want to turn folks away,we love to see them catch fish and be happy while there here though.. Imho,you made the right choice heading for Asseteague though...

Thank you and others for the compliments,we do try..


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll be there in a few weeks. I look forward to it.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> No doubt "bite is picking up",and I'm sorry you had to cancel..This morning as I type on this puter this ner's shaking the house about like a class 1 hurricane... I'm waiting for daylight to make sure I can make it through Pea Island at low tide to go to work.. Jody and I don't want to turn folks away,we love to see them catch fish and be happy while there here though.. Imho,you made the right choice heading for Asseteague though...
> 
> Thank you and others for the compliments,we do try..


I wouldn't say it was the right choice - lol. We tried fishing last night and had to put the waders and wind jacket on just to avoid having our skin sandblasted off. Gave it a go for about an hour - and 10oz sputniks weren't holding. Gonna see about 12oz'rs and say "F it" one more time. 

Also gonna try the Bay side to see if I can get a little more cover. Who knows? I am here so I might as well fish.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I bet your house is REALLY rockin and rollin now DD. It's 8:53 blowin harrdd, and your less than a mile from me!!! IDK if your going to work in the morning either,, roads closed all over the place. Keep your head low this evenin!!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

holy smokes kenny, you let Jason AKA LOBES stay at ur place? you needa do some background screening HAHAHAH 

long time no see jason




Jesse


----------

